
The full-stack employee - napolux
https://medium.com/@chrismessina/the-full-stack-employee-ed0db089f0a1?section=suggested
======
kneebok
Maybe in your bubble that's true. I work in enterprise and mid-market
technical consulting; mainly ecommerce platforms, ERP and CRM.

Our products teams still have a clear distinction between our frontend JS guys
and our backend Java guys. Sometimes people meet in the middle but I've never
heard anyone say "full stack" in anything less than an insulting term for
'jack of all trades and master of none'.

The same seems to be true across most companies, that I work with, that
actually have money to hire good people.

8 years into my career and I've never seen it any other way. (I've moved
around a few times too as well as consulted for dozens of different clients
now).

You can write all you want about the bubble in which you operate, that doesn't
mean the wider world operates in the same way.

Obviously, I have only experienced things within my bubble. I believe my
bubble is somewhat larger than yours though.

------
bernardlunn
Brilliant article. @kneebook I would not characterise this as a bubble more
the leading edge of change (as in the future has already arrived it is just
unevenly distributed). Networks and platform empower the generalist and turn
them from a "jack of all trades" (pejorative) to "full stack employee"
(positive).

